# mini nubian question



## mindysminis (Jan 28, 2014)

I am hoping you can help me with a question about mini nubians (up until now, I've raised nd and a few nubian wethers (love those ears!)

There is a first generation mini for sale that is very cute, but the parent crossing was a nubian buck to a nd doe. I'm still really new to understanding the genetics behind a cross like this, and I was wondering what the downsides might be at this stage . I wouldn't have bred that way myself, I think it might have been accidental, but as long as I breed her to a mini nubian wouldn't that be okay?

Also, do you think her kids would look less "nubian" because her dam was a nigerian dwarf? Her ears look nubian, but her body very nd to me, but then again, she's only a few weeks old.

Any thoughts would be really appreciated, thank you!!!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

First thought is wow! I would have never done that breeding either. I'm assuming these are not registered stock? I would breed to another mini Nubian, to get more of the "Nubian" back if that is even possible.


----------



## mindysminis (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for your response Janeen, I think you're right, and are going to wait for a doeling with a nubian dam, we have plenty of goats here to keep us company until then. Thanks!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First generation can look like either. While I wouldn't choose the Nigerian as the doe, that shouldn't matter. If you want more Nubian looking, then I would look for a 3rd generation or 4th generation, etc.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

A mini nubian is the cross of nigerian and nubian...it doesn't matter which was the sire and which was the dam. It's not going to change anything. Still first gen. Yes, she can be bred to another mini nubian as long as he's not too large. Then you'd have 2nd gen. kids. 

Breeding a nubian buck to a nigerian doe isn't a good idea...a nigerian buck to a nubian doe is much safer.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

OH MY GOD! In the UK we don't have these, but i've always wanted a Nubian, just not one so big! Would it be, say a Pygmy male bred with a Nubian female? I want on ^_^


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No, a pygmy/nubian cross is called a kinder. Nigerian/nubian cross is called a mini nubian.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

mindysminis said:


> I am hoping you can help me with a question about mini nubians (up until now, I've raised nd and a few nubian wethers (love those ears!)
> 
> There is a first generation mini for sale that is very cute, but the parent crossing was a nubian buck to a nd doe. I'm still really new to understanding the genetics behind a cross like this, and I was wondering what the downsides might be at this stage . I wouldn't have bred that way myself, I think it might have been accidental, but as long as I breed her to a mini nubian wouldn't that be okay?
> 
> ...


Can we have a pic of the doe on the Craiglist ad? I would like to see the doe


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> No, a pygmy/nubian cross is called a kinder. Nigerian/nubian cross is called a mini nubian.


Yep, correct... I have kinders... Trying to decide if I should keep them or not...


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

We don even have Nigerian over here D: would it be a unilateral result? Pygmy but a bit longer legs and ears? I JUST WANT THEIR EARS! Hehe


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here is a pic of my kinders I love their ears







They are airplane ears;-)


----------

